# Help with Injured Hubby



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh man....where's poutanen when you need him?


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Tell him to look forward to March 14th.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Recieving Blowjob always makes me smile....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Argo said:


> Recieving Blowjob always makes me smile....


beat me to it

best advice possible


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Here's a gift idea. Write out a few cards that say "Shut the fuck up and suck my dick." He can hold onto the these cards until he feels the need to use them. No matter how much a man loves his wife there are time when he wants to say that. Of coarse the whole key to this is you keeping your word.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL

Where'd that whole thread about why we can't hold onto female board members go... :laugh:


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Argo said:


> Recieving Blowjob always makes me smile....


This X1000

seriously, there is nothing worse than seeing snow fly when you cant ride.

hook him up!!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Im in the same fuckin boat a girl I know grabbed me a bunch of snowboard films and that shit just made everything worse. But she did get me a roll of tins, a nice big lip pack makes any day better.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Tell him to focus on rehab so his quads don't atrophy and it doesnt lock up


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

and yet there are threads why aren't there more women on the forum mg:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry for his injury...but if I you...
Go shred...no hubby on a pow day...especially in NY...do him proud and tell him to have dinner ready because you will be hungry.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

In 27+ years of boarding , I have never missed a season due to an injury. I used to race jetskis back in the day and got ran over/hit at 50 mph tearing my ACL and MCL, even though this happened on April Fools day, the first thought that came to my mind was " I'd better not miss boarding season", what I'm getting at is speaking for myself I wouldn't want any gift having to do with boarding. I once made that mistake, a friend of my new to boarding, lost a leg after a motorcycle collision with a jeep, I went down to see him in the hospital not even realizing what I did, I brought him a couple issues of some old snowboard magazines, oooops.

Just be a good wife and he'll get over it.


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

is there any other hobbies he likes doing? video games, puzzles, etc...

see if you can take his mind off of snowboarding, so dont buy snowboarding gear or videos about snowboarding. other than that, hopefully the snow season lasts longer than his injury. this way, he gets to shred before the season is over


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> Oh man....where's poutanen when you need him?


I think everyone else stepped up to the bar here well!!!  Glad to see I'm rubbing off!

On another note, nothing says lovin' like sending him to Thailand to party with underaged prostitutes.

Well that was sick even for me!

Honestly go boarding and come back with sweet pictures, give him fuel to go hard on the physio. Then a hoodwash, every guy likes a hoodwash! :yahoo:


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

ludee00 said:


> Hello all. I really come on here for my husband and ask for advise. You guys have been great. Here is the story: he torn his meniscus and is out of commission for a while. We live in NY and are getting hit with all this snow. He is soooooooo miserable and wants to go boarding, but can't. Any idea for a gift I can get him to make him feel better?? He is an avid snowboarder and I hate to see him so sad.


How out of commission is he? Can he walk or is he laid up? 

I was thinking you could rent some snowmobiles. You don't have to be bombing around to enjoy some trails and be out in the snow.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> How out of commission is he? Can he walk or is he laid up?
> 
> I was thinking you could rent some snowmobiles. You don't have to be bombing around to enjoy some trails and be out in the snow.


Maybe even some backflips or gator wrestlers :dunno:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

so much help here I can't believe she hasn't been back! :icon_scratch:


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> so much help here I can't believe she hasn't been back! :icon_scratch:


Maybe it has to do with some of the off colored comments about 'fuck you shut and give me a blow job'

The first person to mention a blow job was tactful. It went down hill from there. 

And I second the statement as to I wonder why we're losing female members. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

17 posts since March 2011, I doubt she's going for the record.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Donutz said:


> 17 posts since March 2011, I doubt she's going for the record.



Huh? OP just posted yesterday? What am I missing?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> Huh? OP just posted yesterday? What am I missing?


I think he's just saying that at less than a post a month, we should expect to hear back anytime soon... :laugh:


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I think he's just saying that at less than a post a month, we should expect to hear back anytime soon... :laugh:


Ah... got it.... 

However I'm sure the 'shut the fuck up and blow me' cards didn't help. But I haven't read her replies to possible other vulgar posts. 

some people can laugh at that shit and others will never come back.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Maybe she's just reading though, and simply doesn't post often :dunno:

I agree though, them inappropriate comments don't help. I don't know if I'd come back after those myself, but being me, I'd probably come back just to call those people idiots


----------



## hoodrat (Mar 22, 2012)

Varza said:


> I'd probably come back just to call those people idiots



^This. :storm:


----------



## ludee00 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm back! You fucken wet, fishy, vaginas. LOL 
Not at all offended. I grew up in BK and hear worse from the kids on my block. Been sick and sleeping a lot. Thanks for the advise. We are actually going to do a snow snowmobiling day next week!! He is excited!!

I don't post that much cause I am not a boarder and usually read mostly to help the husband. So def not going for a record.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Hope the guy got his BJ....


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Get him a nice knee brace so he can enjoy his first time back out w/o worrying about his knee the whole time. I tore my medial meniscus 10 years ago... been snowboarding on it ever since. It is getting a bit painful these days (making me feel old at 25...) but a knee brace helps.

So I vote for knee brace and +1 for BJs.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> Ah... got it....
> 
> However I'm sure the 'shut the fuck up and blow me' cards didn't help. But I haven't read her replies to possible other vulgar posts.



my first thought was give him a bj too. however OP is married so she is well aware that men are disgusting vulgar pigs...nothing new and no need to be ashamed. 

Don't get me wrong, I LOVE men. So easy to please, as you guys only have two emotions, hungry and horny. 

If your man is unhappy just feed him or fuck him. It's simple really....Im so glad Im not a lesbian, women are crazy complicated (myself included)I'd kill myself lol!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

^truth....so go get some of that storm and bring him home an old hamburger from the hill.


----------



## deeppowder (Nov 27, 2012)

mixie said:


> my first thought was give him a bj too. however OP is married so she is well aware that men are disgusting vulgar pigs...nothing new and no need to be ashamed.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I LOVE men. So easy to please, as you guys only have two emotions, hungry and horny.
> 
> If your man is unhappy just feed him or fuck him. It's simple really....Im so glad Im not a lesbian, women are crazy complicated (myself included)I'd kill myself lol!


Can you befriend my wife and enlighten her please :eusa_clap:


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

deeppowder said:


> Can you befriend my wife and enlighten her please :eusa_clap:


no. once you put the ring on her finger it's all over. sorry


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

mixie said:


> Don't get me wrong, I LOVE men. So easy to please, as you guys only have two emotions, hungry and horny.


Not true! There's also sleepy and beer wanty (except that beer wanty is 99% of the time)


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

mixie said:


> no. once you put the ring on her finger it's all over. sorry


+1 !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

However that should be smiley not a frown! 

I get BJs and sex whenever I want, and so does my wife!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

mixie said:


> my first thought was give him a bj too. however OP is married so she is well aware that men are disgusting vulgar pigs...nothing new and no need to be ashamed.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I LOVE men. So easy to please, as you guys only have two emotions, hungry and horny.
> 
> If your man is unhappy just feed him or fuck him. It's simple really....Im so glad Im not a lesbian, women are crazy complicated (myself included)I'd kill myself lol!


Shall I just sig all your posts?

:thumbsup:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

mixie said:


> men are disgusting vulgar pigs....
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I LOVE men. So easy to please, as you guys only have two emotions, hungry and horny.
> 
> If your man is unhappy just feed him or fuck him.


Mixies new signature


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I had an ex that at one time remarked "All men want is someone to have sex with, someone to feed them, do the dishes 'n laundry, clean up the house and take care of them when they are sick... pretty much they all just want a mom they can fuck."


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I had an ex that at one time remarked "All men want is someone to have sex with, someone to feed them, do the dishes 'n laundry, clean up the house and take care of them when they are sick... pretty much they all just want a mom they can fuck."


Also known as Oedipus Complex


----------



## deeppowder (Nov 27, 2012)

^thats messed up...


----------

